# Giardia and coll. Silver



## Catgirly (May 27, 2004)

Hello,

our new kitten Merlin is infected with giardia. Now I want to correct the giardia with coll. silver.

Has anybody experiences with coll. silver regarding giardia?

I give all my cats 0,7 ml (100 ppm) per kilogram weight per day. I split it and give it two times per day. I think for 10-14 days.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

I've never seen any studies or even suggestion that colloidal silver will kill giardia. It is an antibiotic, so like any antibiotic is a "suppressive" treatment (in holistic terms). However, it is not reliable in dosage.

Actually, no regular antibiotics kill giardia, either. Metronidazole (Flagyl) is a bacteriostatic drug; that is, it prevents the organism from reproducing, but it doesn't kill it. Flagyl is about 70% successful in suppressing giardia, but often that leads to a carrier state and the giardia can make a comeback if the cat is stressed.

The dewormer fenbendazole is also about 70% effective on giardia; it must be given for 8 days, though, instead of the labelled 5 days.

The best treatment I have found for giardia(and it's a natural treatment if that's what you want), is to use digestive enzymes. It takes a few weeks to treat and is not an easy protocol, but I'll post it if you're interested.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## AngelZoo (Aug 24, 2003)

I also have not read or heard of anyones experience with colloidal silver for this particular situation. If you have seen no results yet, as Giardia is an infection I would look for another route of treatment. 

Dr. Jean: I am interested in hearing more about using digestive enzymes for aiding in Giardia if you'd like to post it


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Okey dokey!

Don't remember where I heard this, but I've been using it for 10 years and it hasn't failed me yet! Dogs, cats, even a whole cattery full of kittens, all cleared of giardia. Here's the protocol:

The cat dose is one capsule of human-grade plant-based digestive enzymes (especially protease but also including lipase and amylase) opened and powder mixed with a little water. Give to the cat by mouth with a syringe, 1/2 to 1 hour before meals and at bedtime (i.e., 3 times a day) for 8 days.

Stop for one week. (Gives the cysts time to hatch and start growing)

Repeat for 1 week.

Obviously, the cat must be on a meal-feeding schedule. The idea is that if you give digestive enzymes on an empty stomach, they will digest whatever they *do* find in the gut, which is the giardia.

I just treated another dog this way, and her last stool sample came back totally normal, no giardia, no baterial imbalance, nada! (Of course, for a large dog you would give more enzymes, up to 2-3 capsules per dose).

BTW the stuff smells and tastes terrible (to me!) but the animals don't seem to mind it all that much.

I suppose you could substitute a tablet of digestive enzymes like Wobenzyme, but the syringe method really works well.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## Catgirly (May 27, 2004)

Thank you both for your statements!

In a German Yahoo-Group two people told me, that they have made good experiences with coll. silver regarding giardia. 

But they also told me, that metronidazol didn't help - also fenbendazol didn't help.

I think Dr. Jean is right with the statement that metronidazol or fenbendazol is about 70% successful in suppressing giardia - not more  .

Dr. Jean thank you also for your statement regarding the digestive enzyme.

Sorry, my english is very bad. I have to ask once more for better understanding:

Do you mean, I can try it with Wobenzyme? In Germany Wobenzyme is a dragée - not a capsule. Is this the same as in the USA?

Thank you very much for your help. Giardia is my nightmare :? .


----------

